# She's fat, he's not



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

When I first started feeding my two ferals, they were both very thin and had just been neutered. After around 4 or 5 months, the male is still slender but not thin while the female is really getting pudgy. Since I can't feed one without the other I don't know what to do about the weight issue. I'm thinking maybe she is also eating somewhere else so she had a constant buffet going on. I read that female cats often gain excess weight after they are spayed. If that's the case she will look like a balloon fairly soon. Any suggestions?:catmilk


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If she isn't spayed, she's likely pregnant....are her teats pink and swollen? that's a sign.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

She was spayed in early fall.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You know ... I had BB spayed in December and she looks like she's got a _soccer ball_ inside her! In fact, I'd been looking at her and wondering if there were a problem, but she allows me to poke/prod and pick her up without any complaints so she isn't in pain like she'd be if it were an infection or FIP. 
It's just her abdomen, her limbs and body feel fine, not overly-fleshy. I've wondered if her (_unknown_) years of having kittens damaged her abdominal muscles and if that's just how she's gonna look, or if she'll eventually tone-up, or if it is gas?


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Could be her litters have caused her droopy tummy, but according to the vet she only about 18 months and has had two litters. Maybe she has a weight problem (just like many of us...LOL).


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Oops, forgot to add that there is no way she would allow me to touch her to see if there is an obvious problem.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Every cat I've ever had has experienced some degree of weight gain after being fixed. Some put on a little, some put on a lot. Seems like females pick up the most.


----------

